# 100 guitars "Falling Slowly"



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Be part of an historic event, and get two free tickets to the musical "Once" :

http://www.mirvish.com/100guitars/?...source=201504SO&[email protected]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've signed up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

is that like 'Ten thousand electric guitars were groovin' real loud'?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like a great show. It looks like it might be a fun time and a date for me and my wife so I registered.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it looked like fun. And even if the tickets are the cheapies, it won't be the worst paying gig I've ever had.

I'll be they guy rocking the strawberry blonde, flame maple, S&P dread standing next to the guy with the black, double-cut Wechter.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

So how did the video shoot go?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hasn't happened yet... it's this Thursday.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ha! I hadn't noticed, but, yes, there are definitely similarities.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, that was fun.

Apparently over 900 guitarists showed up! I went down with two friends and ran into 3 more. I'm looking forward to seeing the video, but to my ears the performance (3 takes) went better than I imagined it would.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Has there ever been anything like this for electric guitars? I have my busking amp! I would love to be a part of something like this!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can remember two Guinness World Record attempts in Toronto: one playing "Helpless", the other playing "Smoke on the Water". I would assume that electrics were welcome at the "Smoke on the Water" event. Neither event achieved it's goal.

These mass guitar events are few and far between, though, and certainly the logistics of an acoustic event are way simpler.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

CTV ran some video: http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/nearly-1-000-guitarists-gather-for-huge-jam-session-in-toronto-1.2342503


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

And here is the Mirvish Productions video:

[video=youtube;Tpv29ya3U0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpv29ya3U0s[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

That's awesome, looks like it was a massive success.

Sounds like Lola missed out on an awesome jam opportunity.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> That's awesome, looks like it was a massive success.
> 
> Sounds like Lola missed out on an awesome jam opportunity.


I could kick myself around the block for missing this! When I found out, it was already too late! 

I was thinking to myself that if I have the courage I might just go to my local park and put on a one woman show. After all, I am a tax payer too! I am going to see what the local by laws say. First, I have grow a set! lol


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

You should totally do that...not the kick yourself part, but the "one woman show" part!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

johnnyshaka;6 but the "one woman show" part! :D[/QUOTE said:


> ...with pull offs and hammer ons...:slash:


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Lola said:


> First, I have grow a set! lol


A set of....?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JHarasym said:


> A set of....?


Why a set of gonads of course!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was looking forward to going to this but had planned a trip to the east coast and missed it. Oh, well. In the large scheme of things...............


----------



## jessie elias (11 mo ago)

bw66 said:


> Wechter


Like those double cut Wechters...


----------

